# P-47 water tank



## HammerUK9 (Apr 27, 2012)

Evening all,

I'm trying to get some more information on the water-injection storage tank for the P-47 (specifically -D-25 and later), as part of a 1/32 diorama I'm doing.

The kit part that I'm sure will need to be modified looks like this when mounted:







While the references I can find show the tank as looking like this:












Note how the actual tank is an awful lot smaller, more elliptical and with sloping sides - it looks more like the core of the kit tank

My dilemma is this: The latter of the two photos is from a -D-5 model, and the former is, at best, a -D-22. I am modelling a -D-28. I know from a reference that the water tank capacity was increased in the -D-25, but I can find no pictures to show the change. I don't want to make any changes to the kit part unless ALL the evidence I can find agrees - I've already made this mistake with the oil tank 

So, any pictures or evidence to state, one way or the other, what the water tanks were like in later model P-47s, would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks,

Tim


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2012)

Hammer, I went to our Tech section and found this. Don't know if it'll help or not but if you follow this link and scroll down. you can download the PDF file there. There is a image in the file of the tank. Not sure which subvariant it is though. Here's the link.http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/other-mechanical-systems-tech/p-47-thunderbolt-manuals-5081.html And welcome to the forum sir.


----------



## HammerUK9 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot Aaron!

There's some really useful stuff in there - particularly the IPC - I know it's only for the Razorback, but it's given me a really good layout of the plumbing and also the demarcation of some of the access panels. A great find, thank you sir! 

Cheers,

Tim


----------

